# cutting wet wood?



## chevyforlife21 (Mar 29, 2010)

can i cut wood when its been raining all day? or will it hurt the saw or me?


----------



## MaddBomber (Mar 29, 2010)

No problems cutting wet wood. I've cut in the rain plenty of times without issue........ as long as it isn't pouring out. If you couldn't use a saw in wet conditions those PNW guys wouldn't be working much.
If you're a little apprehensive keep checking your airfilter.... if it is wet it's time to quit.


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Mar 29, 2010)

i was thinking how loggers do it in the rain anyway. but it wont make the chain rust or wear faster or anything?


----------



## DJ4wd (Mar 29, 2010)

Not that I've noticed, I cut in the wet stuff often and you figure the chain is moving fater then the rain, and is much , much warmer then the wood. No worries, and if you want wipe the bar and chain off...JMO


----------



## alderman (Mar 29, 2010)

Not much chance to cut dry wood out here in the PNW. Actually probably a better situation as there is very little dust created to get into the air filter.

I do grease my bar tip and blow off my saws after cutting. It's been debated whether this is necessary, but it's worked so far for me.


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks guys im gonna go do that right now then


----------



## Diesel Pro (Mar 29, 2010)

Only issues with cuting wet is slippery and for me my hands break out when working with wet gloves. I prefer to wear an unlined work glove at all times. If anyone has a cure for teh hands breaking out I'm all ears.


----------



## alderman (Mar 29, 2010)

No answers for the hands breaking out, but I wear the Atlas thermafit gloves and the slipping is not an issue.


----------



## DSS (Mar 29, 2010)

alderman said:


> No answers for the hands breaking out, but I wear the Atlas thermafit gloves and the slipping is not an issue.



1+ on the atlas gloves, love them. Very slippery underfoot in the rain also, BE CAREFUL.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 29, 2010)

The only issue for me is that it can be very slippery. Wear grippy boots or caulks.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 29, 2010)

Treepointer hit the nail on the head, there is no issues cutting wet wood, we do it all the time, the big factor is safety, the leaves, wet ground, wet bark/limbs all tend to become very slick when wet and increase the rick of slipping and falling. Just wear good footwear and take a little extra time making sure you have good footing. rep for treepointer


----------



## alderman (Mar 29, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> The only issue for me is that it can be very slippery. Wear grippy boots or caulks.



Very good point. Out here in the PNW it so seldom dries out that we just assume it's going to be slippery. Even prepared for it I've been on my butt more than a few times.


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Mar 29, 2010)

you guys were right, although my chain came off while i was running it (poulan pro with only 2 bar nuts to keep it tight although it was tight 10 seconds earlier) 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## caotropheus (Mar 29, 2010)

I order my preferences for cutting wood the following way:

1 - live wood (does not matter if it is wet or not) - less aggressive on the chainsaw

2 - dry wood that is wet - a world of difference from cutting live wood, much more aggressive on chainsaw components than live wood, but not as bad as dry wood.

3 - dry "dry" wood - most difficult to cut and most aggressive on chainsaw components, mainly chain. 

So, if we only consider the factor "wet wood" it should be a "plus" point for the chainsaw in equal circumstances.


----------

